# Suche neuen Gaming-Monitor  (IPS, 144hz, WQHD, 27Zoll) - GSync?



## Shigera (26. November 2017)

*Staub vom PCGH-Account pust*   *hust hust* 

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe schon seit längerer Zeit ein Auge auf Monitore mit den im Titel erwähnten Spezifikationen. Jetzt zu diesem Black-Friday Marketing-Hype 
und wegen einem vollen Geldbeutel ist das Verlangen in mir noch größer geworden meinen BenQ XL2420Z zu ersetzen.
Das gute Ding habe ich im Sommer 2014 für günstige 270 Euro von Ebay gehamstert. War mal ausgepackt worden, hatte allerdings noch alle Folien dran und war unbenutzt.
Mein Monitor davor war ein BenQ GL2450. Der Unterschied war enorm.
Die höhere Hertz-Zahl bemerkt man da schon wenn man den Cursor auf dem Desktop bewegt...

Genug mit der Plauderei und erstmal zum Fragekatalog:




> 1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?



Momentan ca. 600-700 Euro. Allerdings könnten es um Weihnachten auch mehr sein, eventuell lohnt sich Geduld, mehr dazu später.




> 2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?



Wie oben genannt den XL2420Z. Full HD, schnödes TN-Panel. Kein Gsync. Immerhin 144hz. Den werde ich noch irgendwie los.




> 3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)



MSI GTX 1080ti (Referenz) - Genug Power um einen WQHD-Bildschirm zu befeuern und einen 144hz-Monitor auszukosten, wie ich meine.
Die Karte ist auch mit der Hauptgrund warum ich mir einen neuen Monitor zulegen will. Ich hätte gerne eine höhere Auflösung und schönere Farben.




> 4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?



Gaming. Dabei möchte ich nicht in Genres eingrenzen, weil ich da sehr flexibel bin. Mir ist bewusst, dass ich mit einem IPS-Panel mit 14-Jährigen turbopubertierenden CS-Kindern nicht Schritt halten werde, sollte es auf die Reaktionszeit des Monitors ankommen- ist mir auch egal.




> 5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?



Hier kommt ein Knackpunkt. Lange habe ich eine Kaufentscheidung an GSync geknüpft. Nachdem ich hier etwas am lurken war bin ich etwas verunsichert. Auch wenn ich eigentlich erwarten würde, dass man in diesen höheren Preissphären definitiv in den Genuss von GSync kommen sollte, sieht das Angebot etwas vermischter aus. Ob GSync wirklich nötig ist, oder kaufentscheidend, das mag ich nicht mehr so richtig einschätzen.

Ich hatte mir auch mal den Gaming-Monitor von EIZO angeschaut, den FS2735. Bei denen kommt (mit technischer Begründung) Freesync zum Einsatz.

Jetzt noch ein letzter Aspekt. Ich habe gesehen das in den letzten Threads auch Redaktionsmitglied(er) zum Wort kommen die vielleicht (oder bestimmt) etwas Insider-Wissen mitbringen. 

-Kommen bald neue Modelle der oberen Preiskategorie? 

-Sollte ich bis nach Weihnachten warten wenn ich noch ein Schnäppchen machen möchte?

In den USA hab ich einen Dell-Monitor (TN-Panel) bei BestBuy für 350 Euro gesehen, solche Angebote suche ich hier bei uns vergeblich. 


Beste Grüße


----------



## 0ssi (26. November 2017)

Shigera schrieb:


> MSI GTX 1080ti (Referenz) - Genug Power um einen WQHD-Bildschirm zu befeuern und einen 144hz-Monitor auszukosten, wie ich meine.



Das kannst du per Downsampling simulieren. Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren, 1.78x aktivieren, im Spiel 2560x1440 auswählen und die Framerate begutachten.
Optisch richtig gut wird es erst mit 4.00x und 3840x2160 weil das auf FHD am saubersten skaliert. Beste Kantenglättung und zusätzliche Texturschärfung. Fast besser als natives WQHD.



Shigera schrieb:


> Ob GSync wirklich nötig ist, oder kaufentscheidend, das mag ich nicht mehr so richtig einschätzen.



Hast du ein Spiel das mit mindestens 120FPS läuft ? Wenn ja dann die vertikale Synchronisation ein und so sieht es auch mit G-Sync aus also kein Tearing bei Bewegung.
Sobald die FPS aber unter 120 fallen läuft es mit V-Sync nicht mehr runf. Mit Double Buffer Framedrop auf 60FPS und mit Triple Buffer leichtes Ruckeln bzw.Stuttering.
V-Sync aus = leichtes Tearing. Wenn das nicht stört brauchst du kein G-Sync. Statt dem teuren Eizo lieber einen Acer X270HUA nehmen weil der hat das gleiches Panel.

Wenn Kontrast und Schwarzwert wichtig sind dann Samsung C27HG70 mit VA Panel der hat auch eine Blur Reduction um die langsame Reaktionszeit zu kompensieren.
Wenn das Tearing doch stört dann ein Modell mit G-Sync nehmen. Die kosten als WQHD 144Hz IPS aber mindestens 700€, siehe hier. Viel Spaß beim Kopf zerbrechen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. November 2017)

Ich würde nicht auf G-Sync verzichten. Ich halte auch die IPS-Panels mit WQHD und 144 Hz für aktuell den besten Kompromiss Hier map den PVG gefiltert: LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich

Nächstes Jahr werden wohl die ersten mit UHD@144Hz kommen, aber astronomische 2000 Euro kosten, was die anderen Panels nicht billiger machen würde. Es gibt daher keinen Grund, darauf jetzt zu warten.


----------

